# What will be your first boxes for 2006 ?



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Whats the first box that you will order or receive for 2006 ?

2 Boxes of Monte#2s
2 Boxes of Monte #4s 
Box of Hoyo DCs fron the 90s

These will be here on Jan 02 2006.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

First order for 2006 will be a Cab of Partagas Lusitanias. Putting some away to age and sending some out to other monkeys.

Still waiting on some Partagas Charlottes and 8-9-8s that I ordered last week.

After that...I don't know....anyone got any ideas?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Considering the ungodly holiday debt I worked up, I could perhaps treat myself to one of those five pack Jose Piedra's. Maybe


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a box of RA Gigantes 2004, 1 box Bolivar Gigantes 1998, and another box of Partagas Lusitanias 1999 due in about 1 week.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

For me - one box of - Monte#2's, RASS, Cuaba Generosos and RyJ Churchills:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Considering another box of HDM Particulares as well as some more aged Monte's. After trying that Monte DC from Fredster I'm going to try and find some of those.... (yeah yeah, I know, you don't have to say it)


XXX


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm going for a box of the '05 Monti D EL's.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Wombat said:


> I'm going for a box of the '05 Monti D EL's.


Do it, they really are good and in time will be great. A Good purchase for '06


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Great thread. Yesterday I got jumpy and pulled the trigger on a dress box of 04 Boli Coronas and cab of 04 BBF's due later today. 

These Montecristos seem to be calling my name. Perhaps the first specialty purchase? Many write that they are a good cigar. With Monte's sometimes the flavor is washed out. I like a good #2 that holds the flavor all the way. I guess these are at least as flavorful as a good Montecristo #2.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Check out my review....... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15250

These have a better flavor than the No 2's IMO. I think IHT once described the flavor of a Monte Robusto as "Licking chocolate off a piece of wood" 

Good stuff


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Check out my review....... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15250
> 
> These have a better flavor than the No 2's IMO. I think IHT once described the flavor of a Monte Robusto as "Licking chocolate off a piece of wood"
> 
> Good stuff


Now that is sick! Licking chocolate off someone's wood.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

So um anyhoo where were we?
___________________
A man is only as good as his wood


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Now that is sick! Licking chocolate off someone's wood.


:r @ Dustin. Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> sending some out to other monkeys.


Oh. Oh. Oh. Me, Me, Me. OhOHOhAhAhAhAHAHAHH.(I'm not sure how to spell in monkey)



icehog3 said:


> After that...I don't know....anyone got any ideas?


Two words. Trini..dad.

I received some Reyes last week and they are going to be good.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Whats the first box that you will order or receive for 2006 ?
> 
> 2 Boxes of Monte#2s
> 2 Boxes of Monte #4s
> ...


*Let it be declared! The official buying freeze is over!*

Congrats on the first purchases of '06 Richard. If your first order is any indication of how 2006 will go, all I can say is *Wow*!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am either going with some PSD4's or SOme BBF's. I was set on the PSD4's until I got a BBF cabinet version while down in Oxford this past week and let me tell you it was one of the best cigars I have had in a long time. I forgot to get the box code as always when buying from a shop but this thing was awesome. Sooo smooooth.

Good thread

T


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

A box of MAY 05 RASS here. :w 

Had one from germantownrob a month or so ago (from SEP 04) and it blew me away. Can't wait.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Starting off the new year with some Ramon Allones 898s.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> *Let it be declared! The official buying freeze is over!*
> 
> Congrats on the first purchases of '06 Richard. If your first order is any indication of how 2006 will go, all I can say is *Wow*!


Oh yes it is ! I have some catching up to do !


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Oh yes it is ! I have some catching up to do !


So tell me what good the freeze did if all you are going to do when it is over is buy enough to make up for it?!?

In other words, it sounds good to me!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

ok, so they got here early... couldn't help myself.

http://img7.picsplace.to/img.php?file=img7/5/sd0036.JPG

a box of series x boomers...


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

and...

http://img7.picsplace.to/img.php?file=img7/5/sd0038.JPG

a box of monte #4 (abr 05)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> and...
> 
> http://img7.picsplace.to/img.php?file=img7/5/sd0038.JPG
> 
> a box of monte #4 (abr 05)


Very nice. These are one of my Favorites !


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I'm considering a box of la fuerza and a box of sublimes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i read that, Dustin, ya bastage. :c

here's some advice from someone who's not gonna buy any boxes (maybe moving boxes from allied van lines):
BRANCH OUT AND TRY SOMETHING NEW!!

so far, we've got partagas this, partagas that, monte this, monte that, boli this, RA this... (not bad choices, mind you)
i've seen 1 person say San Cristobal or Cuaba or RyJ.
*zero* votes for SLR, Sancho Panza, ERDM, Juan Lopez, Quai d'Orsay, Punch, Trinidad, VR, La Gloria Cubana, Diplomatico, Fonseca...

you're missing out on some good cigars.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i read that, Dustin, ya bastage. :c
> 
> here's some advice from someone who's not gonna buy any boxes (maybe moving boxes from allied van lines):
> BRANCH OUT AND TRY SOMETHING NEW!!
> ...


Shhhhhh.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Let's see:

Psd4's
Monte 2's
BBF's

I will be branching out for something from San Cristobal and later Diplomaticos. after that who knows where the year will take me.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

> *zero* votes for SLR, Sancho Panza, ERDM, Juan Lopez, Quai d'Orsay, Punch, Trinidad, VR, La Gloria Cubana, Diplomatico, Fonseca...
> 
> you're missing out on some good cigars.


Only because my *last* box of '05 was the Trinni Reyes!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK so the last few days of December have to count....got these yesterday and heck...they get to sit for another year. Plan to spark one upon my return Oh, they are 1998 VR DA's....hard as heck to find now...at least from my few sources.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, since I just placed an order for a box of 03 H.Upmann Monarchs and a box of 03 SLR A's last night, I'm done for a little while. However, my next buy will probably include one of the following:

RyJ Churchills
H.Upmann #2
RASS

It may be a little while before I can get the cash for another box though since I've been spending money like a madman lately


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have been on an Upmann kick latley so

More H Upmann!!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

As of now, it's lookin like Monte D's (thanks Dustin - I needed to want more LE's :bx )

Close second is a cab of Mag 46


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll have to wait a few months and then we'll see


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I've never bought a whole box...but i think my first will be a box of Monte white label #2


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Let's see:

Upmann Mag 50
Boli Gigantes
JDN Ant Belocoso
JDN Antano Gran Reserva (YUMMY)

That's all so far...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm thinking in no particular order:
1) HdM du Roi (thanks Dustin, ya bastage!)
2) Party Shorts or
3) RASS


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> I'm thinking in no particular order:
> 1) HdM du Roi (thanks Dustin, ya bastage!)





RcktS4 said:


> thanks Dustin - I needed to want more LE's :bx


Jeez... it seems as though I've inspired quite a few New Year's purchases 

Get over it and hit the order button you pansies!!!!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Get over here and hit the button on my panties!!!!


How 'bout we just forget you said that, OK Mr Leatherette?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Jeez... it seems as though I've inspired quite a few New Year's purchases
> 
> Get over it and hit the order button you pansies!!!!


I JUST bought these so my next buy will probably not be for a bit.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice Peter.... good purchase.

Oh and Raney, I don't wear panties... I go commando :gn


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I JUST bought these so my next buy will probably not be for a bit.


mmmm... those look good! They look even better 'cause I've got a box of 50 waiting for me when I get home. I ordered a box before Christmas and am arriving home tomorrow (and they should be sitting on my counter).

I think my next purchase will actually be another cooler!! My 600ct is basically full as is my med. sized coolidor. After buying about 5 boxes in the last month and a half, I need more space. What a problem to have!


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

once i get the money, i'll be going for a cab of PLPCs


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

TSW09 said:


> once i get the money, i'll be going for a cab of PLPCs


Let me know when you find these !


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> .
> 
> Oh and Raney, I don't wear panties... I go commando :gn


TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Romeo y Julieta Los Tres Romeos 1986 in the presentation box.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Romeo y Julieta Los Tres Romeos 1986 in the presentation box.


*"Crushed by Jefferson!"*

Was I even born in '86? Yeah, I guess I was...even getting old by then.. :r


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

First order will be this weekend or 1st of the week and I've decided on replacing what is about to go OOS (my stock) 1st;

Diplo's #5
Divinos
Party Shorts
Fundadores
Boli PC's


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i have to buy more humidor space first, i'm totally maxed out. but i'll stock up on some monte #2, RASS, JL #1, and some Partagas vitola TBD.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm going for the Robaina Unicos & Clasicos, now to keep these from the wife finding out will be harder that receiving them. Saved a little green from Christmas and I think my Brother might order these for me, so what wife doesn't know, won't hurt her Besides there " Just Cigars "


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Let's see I all ready have my 2 boxes of Monte 2s, I've order and are on the way, Partagas Presidentes, Partagas Serie D No.4, Partagas Serie P, and right now after typing I'm going to order Monte No. 4 or maybe something else too boot.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I just need some Party shorts to complete my "little" collection, then it's on to the big boys Siglio IV, VI, or Sublime's, I don't know where to start!
Buy the way, I just cracked a cab of Mag 46's, and I'm wowed- CA was right on in it's recent roundup, highly recommended.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Next box purchase(s):
1. 80's Davidoff No. 1 (25 ct)
2. 80's Davidoff No. 2 (10 ct)
3. 03 Siglo VI
4. 97 Siglo II


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

50 count Lusitanias
50 " " RASS
Bolivar Churchill in tubes


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Its gonna be awhile because I spent so much in the late part of 2005, but my next purchase will be one of these:

Bolivar Petit Coronas 
Diplomaticos No.4 
Saint Luis Rey Serie A 
Vegas Robaina Famosos
Partagas Serie P No.2 
Partagas Serie D No.4


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

PSP2, Just received them yesterday (so not actually 06 I guess) and I may have to have one tonight...Happy New Year!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I saw some RA PC's floating around which are for me a wonderful smoke that ages like a dream. Those and a ten box of Siglo VI's and the humi is stuffed.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

SLR Series A for sure and thinking about trying some Fonsecas and ERDM Choix Supreme.
Also gonna give some Por Larranaga PC's a try if I can ever find them.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I guess it is an easy decision as to what the bonus I get in mid-January is going towards, ISOMs. Just not sure what the box or boxes will be, I'm leaning towards Party shorts, since they seem to be a very well received stick.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Ordered today...

Monte #2
Siglo VI
Monte Edmundo


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I believe I will order a box of Bolivar Tubo's No. 3


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Just got in a box of VRF's and going to order a cab of RASS Monday. I've been looking for some RA small club coronas but no luck so far. Then I'm smoking on something Sancho Panza but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Box Purchase? H. Upmann Connoisseur No.1's, H.Upmann Corona Majors. 

Possibly:RASS's, Dip 2's, Monte 4's


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> *Let it be declared! The official buying freeze is over!*


*Buying freezes are of the devil..........away with your cursed suggestions!!!*:c

ATL


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

party shorts
RASS


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

When I do order 2 of the 5 boxes should be my first boxes of the year, but i still havent decided which ones yet:
1. Cohiba Lanceros
2. HdM Double Coronas
3. Trinidad Fundadores
4. Por Larranaga Petite Corona
5. RyJ Petite Juliets (for you guys who havent tried them for the small size excellent 20 min smoke :2 )


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Got a box of 98' party 898's..should be here wednesday..anybody have 99' lusi's? Do they burn and draw good?


----------

